# I Am G-Shocked!



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Introduction. For a year I had considered obtaining a Casio G-Shock watch. I had looked at the Men In Orange and Mudmen models. I liked the features, especially the atomic clock time setting function, but not enough to pull the trigger. Then I received my weekly copy of Time Magazine.

The December 28, 2009 issue rated the Casio GW7900B-1 as a Top Ten Gadget of 2009. Having researched other Casio G-Shock models, this model piqued my interest.

I ran a search and found the GW7900B-1 featured a bevy of functions. It had the atomic clock time setting function, and solar power, moon phase, chronograph and alarms. What floored me was the reasonable price! $150 retail seemed extremely reasonable, so I pulled the trigger â€" but not before I sourced the watch at a better price from a non-retail seller.

Packaging. The packaging and presentation surprised me. Considering the price point, I figured the GW7900B-1 would arrive in a plain-Jane box. It did arrive in a box, all right â€" but within a very nice G-Shock tin enclosure that I did not expect. A comprehensive manual (that I am still studying) accompanied the watch.








Operation. I havenâ€™t mastered all of the GW7900B-1â€™s functions yet, but, so far, its operation seems entirely straightforward. Of course, reading the manual facilitates operation. Manual atomic clock time synchronization, if needed, is easy and prompt â€" though it helps that I am located less than a hundred miles from the WWV atomic clock transmitter. Time zone changing is very easy. The dial illuminates easily with a tip of the wrist and there is a manual dial illumination function.

Comfort. I own and wear several large watches, including UTS, Ball, Vostok-Europe Ekranoplan and others. The GW7900B-1â€™s 52.4 x 50.0 x 17.7 mm dimensions made me expect a behemoth. Not at all â€" the watch seems smaller than it measures and suits my 6Â½-inch wrist nicely.










Comfort is wonderful, I think because of the watchâ€™s light weight and curved extensions protruding from the caseback. The extensions curve nicely to the wrist and really help the watch fit well.










Conclusion. The GW7900B-1 packs a lot of punch for a reasonable price that is likely to become more reasonable as more production ships. The watch is very functional. Quality is excellent.

Iâ€™m glad I finally got a Casio G-Shock. If you have never owned a Casio watch before, try a GW7900B-1. Youâ€™ll like it.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice review - thanks.

I'm a fan of the G-shocks too. I bought a GW6900 a couple of months back, great beater :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice and congrats, enjoy! Oh you still need a Mudman, A 6900, a 5000, a 5600 and a Frogman 

I have many and use them as daily pieces. I find myself right now still on the Froggie kick, same size as yours, same size wrist. If it were a stainless piece at that size I would have been turned off but just so odd they can be its cool


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

James said:


> Oh you still need a Mudman, A 6900, a 5000, a 5600 and a Frogman


Yeah. I know......................<sigh>

Thanks for reading my review.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

:thumbup: Excellent review, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Great watch & review.

Be warned though G-Shocks are very addictive & you will now want to buy more :yes:

Dave


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

ETCHY said:


> Be warned though G-Shocks are very addictive & you will now want to buy more.


Yeah, 'fraid so. I'm looking at the Japan domestic market orange Gulfman multiband again. Costs a pretty penny compared to other Casio products, though....










<sigh>

(pic borrowed)


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

Picked up one of these a while ago










Paid Â£30 for it, very happy so far

GW-002E-1VER Casio G-Shock Watch Waveceptor Tough solar


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Flibb said:


> Picked up one of these a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what i have been wanting, but i won't pay the silvermans price.

.


----------



## Flibb (Nov 2, 2009)

suggsy said:


> Flibb said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up one of these a while ago
> ...


Just looked at Silvermans prices :jawdrop:

Cheapest I have seen is Â£60 delivered, just chucked the model number in google shopping


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Flibb said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> > Flibb said:
> ...


Yes, nice watch i will have to get one next week


----------



## dbl_ (Jan 4, 2009)

James said:


> Very nice and congrats, enjoy! Oh you still need a Mudman, A 6900, a 5000, a 5600 and a Frogman
> 
> I have many and use them as daily pieces. I find myself right now still on the Froggie kick, same size as yours, same size wrist. If it were a stainless piece at that size I would have been turned off but just so odd they can be its cool


James, are you a "watchuseek" forum member where I'm a little bit more active than here ? As I'm definitely lurking here, so I'm not able to privat mail you, nor can I reply to your post re: GW-M5600 (if the buddy from Singapure won't buy, may I be the second person in the queue, pls ?). Thanks, Wojtek


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

dbl_ said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice and congrats, enjoy! Oh you still need a Mudman, A 6900, a 5000, a 5600 and a Frogman
> ...


Yes I am but more active here. I guess you cannot PM here I think you need some posts under your belt. And sorry it will be going to Singapore someone I've known a while

I was surprised to see the GW7900 is same size as the Frogman thickness and all. Would be nice if they had a Rescue model in that one as well as the Froggie


----------



## dbl_ (Jan 4, 2009)

James said:


> Yes I am but more active here. I guess you cannot PM here I think you need some posts under your belt. And sorry it will be going to Singapore someone I've known a while
> 
> ...


Thank you James for your reply. Now I have 3 posts on this forum and it's a long way to 50 

Wojtek


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats sad is the amount of fake G-Shocks there are right now. New models are cloned fast old models. I swear the casios are the most cloned watches now, well not clones out right fakes

270511711486 positive display piece. You notice no Casio anywhere in the ad! And G-Shock in the ad is without the dash! You will get a piece without the functions!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-G-SHOCK-FROGMAN-DIGITAL-SPORTS-WATCH-Black_W0QQitemZ270511711486QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item3efbc124fe


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

James said:


> Whats sad is the amount of fake G-Shocks there are right now. New models are cloned fast old models. I swear the casios are the most cloned watches now, well not clones out right fakes
> 
> 270511711486 positive display piece. You notice no Casio anywhere in the ad! And G-Shock in the ad is without the dash! You will get a piece without the functions!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-G-SHOCK-FROGMAN-DIGITAL-SPORTS-WATCH-Black_W0QQitemZ270511711486QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item3efbc124fe


Hi James

you're spot on about the fakes, i'm not too genned up on G-shocks and bought this last year 



















Actually, it's not a bad watch, the strap is very nice and soft, it has allsorts of functions, i don't know why they have to put someone elses name on :taz:

i wasn't sure after i'd bought it if it was genuine as i couldn't find any the same on t'interweb so i posted a pic in the G-shock forum over on WUS, yup, it's a dodgy 'un :lol:

John


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Lately on fleabay it seems there are more G-Shock fakes slipping through than any other make. Some of them are getting pretty close but not the same shock system and detail in some cases. There are the ones like you have that carry the branding but may not be close to an existing model then the ones that are complete clones of originals. Still though not a bad watch the one you show there

Makes you wonder when comparing the cost of a fake to the real thing what a watch is actually worth. Amplifying that even more so on a high end Swiss watch


----------

